# Patty Pan squash



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

my Dh is crazy about it. Stir fryed/steamed. Is there any way I could cann it and keep that taste. Canned because he takes home canned to work. Thanks.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Our family has been eating patty pan for years. And it is one of the only things I start from seed every year since I can't readily find the seedllings around here.

You would technically process as any other summer squash - however I know they don't have instructions for it anymore - I'm not sure if it was a safety issue or a quallity issue. But summer squash pretty much turns to mush in the pressure canner.

I've had decent luck freezing it. You have to peel it - even the small ones. And take the seeds out - even the smalll ones. (So whenever one would get big, I would just chop it up for the freezer). I would then add a chopped onion to each freezer bag. Take it frozen and put it in a fry pan with butter - olive oil won't due. Put a cover on the pan and let it cook. Once it is almost defrosted, put another pat of butter in the pan and take the lid off. Decent patty pan - at least for the winter.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I dehydrate my excess patty pans. I slice them thin, skin, seeds and all and dehydrate them quite dry. Once dry,I keep them in a gallon pickle jar that has a lid. I use the dehydrated squash in soups and casseroles in the winter. It adds alot of "body" to the soups as well as some nutrition. I also do this with yellow and green summer squashes.


----------

